# Floridia



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Anyone interested in having a Floridia get together sometime after
the new year? I know we are spread out in all corners of the state
but I'm sure we could figure something out.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I think that it sounds like a fun idea!!! :thumbsup: Maggie and I are in Sarasota and Palm Beach Gardens.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am in the Panhandle. Quite a ways away from all of you. Sorry.


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm in the West Palm Beach area. I'd love to get together. Hercules and Athena love making friends!


mary anna


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We are in extreme northeast Florida, Jacksonville, but we would love to meet up if it is where we could. We visit Sarasota 2-3 times a year. We will be in Sarasota for the Christmas holidays if anyone is in that area. 



> I am in the Panhandle. Quite a ways away from all of you. Sorry.[/B]


Suzy, my mom lives in Jay and I visit 2-3 times a year. Maybe we could get together sometimes when I am there.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> We are in extreme northeast Florida, Jacksonville, but we would love to meet up if it is where we could. We visit Sarasota 2-3 times a year. We will be in Sarasota for the Christmas holidays if anyone is in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Pat are you serious? That is where my grandson lives. It is about an hour from me. It would be so much fun meeting you and Miss Sassy.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

> We are in extreme northeast Florida, Jacksonville, but we would love to meet up if it is where we could. We visit Sarasota 2-3 times a year. We will be in Sarasota for the Christmas holidays if anyone is in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let me know when you are down in Sarasota, Pat. Maybe we could get Maggie and Sassy together for a play date. My parents and my b/f's parents both life in Sarasota as do I right now. It would be so much fun if we could get together!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## makettle29 (Nov 12, 2005)

Maybe we could slip it into two different groups, like....north or south of Sarasota or Orlando? I'd drive two hours to meet but wouldn't want to spend the night anywhere. Mary Anne and CoCo are near me.


mary anna herk and thena


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

We have not been over to Sarasota in a while. May be we could do a get together
there or someplace east of there.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I think a Florida get together would be wonderful. I know meeting Chandra and Carol up in Orlando at the Dog Show sure was fun. Carol brought her two Maltese, Kallie and Brandy and her Yorkie, Toby.

Please keep us all posted if we can come to an agreement on place and time.

I recall LONG ago and FAR away that wonderful Picnic with the Sassy Girl on her beautiful lawn..... wonder what ever happened to that photo taken of us all B) :HistericalSmiley: Pat remember that, you do, don't you?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Orlando sounds good or West Palm! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and I would love to meet up. We are an hour north of Sarasota.


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

I realize that these posts are a year old but I am in Orlando and have just become a mom to my sweet 15 month old Maltese, Digit, and would like to meet other local Maltese people. My son and daughter-in-law have Yorkies and I am on the Yorkie Talk list and assisted in setting up a Yorkie Meet-up at a local dog park this summer and it was so much fun to meet the people and dogs and I didn't even have one of my own. Now that I have a dog (at last!) I would love to do it again. 

Are any of you still interested in a Florida group? Please respond if you are and I will try to facilitate. We have some wonderful dog parks in Central Florida, though I would be willing to drive a few hours also if it is hosted not too far away. 

:wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I could be interested, if it's not too far away. We are in Delray Beach in the winter, but we'll be just south of Tampa in Apollo Beach from Jan 1-Feb 15 this year.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm in Melbourne which is 1 hour from Orlando on the east coast.
Cindy


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

We would go that would be fun!!!


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I want too... but I'm in South Alabama... 10 miles from the border


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would love to go, i'm in NW FL.


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643262


> I would love to go, i'm in NW FL.[/B]



It sound like there is some interest! What do you think of a dress up party for Halloween?

There is a Dog Park very close to me that has recently upgraged and now has a separate small dog area, lots of shade and good close parking. It is called Downey Park and is on the East side of Orange County, the opposite side from Disney World, though still driving diastance. I will take some photos this weekend and send you all a link. I can also send links to some of the other parks nearby and answer any questions as I have been to most of them.

If we have it local to me I will provide some human and dog refreshments to help the folks coming from far away. Unless someone else has a great spot because I am willing to travel, too!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368


> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643385


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That would be wonderful...I'll email u when I get there and will make some sort of meet up somewhere. Clifford would love it!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 11:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643391


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643385





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

That would be wonderful...I'll email u when I get there and will make some sort of meet up somewhere. Clifford would love it!
[/B][/QUOTE]


That would be great. I know my fluffbutts would love to meet another fluffbutt to play with.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643385


> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm coming to Pensacola the first of January. My husband is working there so I'm coming down with the girls. I've never been there but I know he has a place on Pensacola Beach. I'd love to meet you guys and have a play day for the girls 
Jane


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 1 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643438


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643385





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm coming to Pensacola the first of January. My husband is working there so I'm coming down with the girls. I've never been there but I know he has a place on Pensacola Beach. I'd love to meet you guys and have a play day for the girls 
Jane
[/B][/QUOTE]

If we are moved and settled by then, I am in. Not sure if its Jan or Feb when we transfer.

BTW- You will love Pensacola Beach


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 02:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643464


> QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 1 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643438





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643385





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm coming to Pensacola the first of January. My husband is working there so I'm coming down with the girls. I've never been there but I know he has a place on Pensacola Beach. I'd love to meet you guys and have a play day for the girls 
Jane
[/B][/QUOTE]

If we are moved and settled by then, I am in. Not sure if its Jan or Feb when we transfer.

BTW- You will love Pensacola Beach
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'll probably be there for several months. The last couple of years I've been going to Naples and I stayed until it was time to open our pool here which is in May. 
I think it would be great to have a meet up with other members who are close. I'll look forward to meeting you & Clifford  
Jane & The Girls


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE


> QUOTE





> QUOTE





> QUOTE





> QUOTE





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I\'m 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I\'m coming to Pensacola the first of January. My husband is working there so I\'m coming down with the girls. I\'ve never been there but I know he has a place on Pensacola Beach. I\'d love to meet you guys and have a play day for the girls 
Jane
[/B][/QUOTE]

If we are moved and settled by then, I am in. Not sure if its Jan or Feb when we transfer.

BTW- You will love Pensacola Beach.[/B][/QUOTE]


I\'ll probably be there for several months. The last couple of years I\'ve been going to Naples and I stayed until it was time to open our pool here which is in May. 
I think it would be great to have a meet up with other members who are close. I\'ll look forward to meeting you & Clifford  
Jane & The Girls
[/B][/QUOTE]

Excellent! Were moving to Gulf Breeze, and wil only be 5 min apart. Gulf Breeze also has a dog park, so maybe we can meet there.


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

I have never been to Pensacola though I have a cousin that lives there. Does that park have a separate little dog area because I don't want my little girl to get bullied!


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (chatoyant @ Oct 1 2008, 02:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643488


> I have never been to Pensacola though I have a cousin that lives there. Does that park have a separate little dog area because I don't want my little girl to get bullied![/B]


I honestly can't say, because I only drove by it. It doesn't seem to be a place where people take their dogs. It was empty when I drove by it. The realtor was driving us around, and I didn't want to say "Oh, stop a dog park", she probably would of thought I was a little off....lol.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (njdrake @ Oct 1 2008, 12:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643438


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 12:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643385





> QUOTE (cloey70 @ Oct 1 2008, 10:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643368





> Anyone in Pensacola? Were moving there is few months, and would be nice for Clifford to have a friend.[/B]



I'm 50 miles of Pensacola, when you move maybe we could meet up. 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I'm coming to Pensacola the first of January. My husband is working there so I'm coming down with the girls. I've never been there but I know he has a place on Pensacola Beach. I'd love to meet you guys and have a play day for the girls 
Jane
[/B][/QUOTE]


Hi Jane, let me know when you get to Pensacola and we can set up a play date for the kids. You'll love the beaches here they are so beautiful. 

Debbie


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

QUOTE


> I honestly can't say, because I only drove by it. It doesn't seem to be a place where people take their dogs. It was empty when I drove by it. The realtor was driving us around, and I didn't want to say "Oh, stop a dog park", she probably would of thought I was a little off....lol.[/B]


So I guess you were not suggesting it for the rest of us to meet there? Sorry, my mistake. 

I will go ahead and get photos at Downey Park and you all can let me know what you think.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (chatoyant @ Oct 2 2008, 04:39 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643928


> QUOTE





> I honestly can't say, because I only drove by it. It doesn't seem to be a place where people take their dogs. It was empty when I drove by it. The realtor was driving us around, and I didn't want to say "Oh, stop a dog park", she probably would of thought I was a little off....lol.[/B]


So I guess you were not suggesting it for the rest of us to meet there? Sorry, my mistake. 

I will go ahead and get photos at Downey Park and you all can let me know what you think.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I don't even live there yet! Won't be there unti January. I assumed the people that wanted to meet would be ones in a 50 mile range. Wasn't excluding anyone, but if you want to drive from Orlando for 1 hour play visit, by all means, come.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (chatoyant @ Oct 1 2008, 10:01 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643349


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 1 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=643262





> I would love to go, i'm in NW FL.[/B]



It sound like there is some interest! What do you think of a dress up party for Halloween?

There is a Dog Park very close to me that has recently upgraged and now has a separate small dog area, lots of shade and good close parking. It is called Downey Park and is on the East side of Orange County, the opposite side from Disney World, though still driving diastance. I will take some photos this weekend and send you all a link. I can also send links to some of the other parks nearby and answer any questions as I have been to most of them.

If we have it local to me I will provide some human and dog refreshments to help the folks coming from far away. Unless someone else has a great spot because I am willing to travel, too!
[/B][/QUOTE]


I can't come Halloween, too short of notice. I won't be able to get down that way until sometime after the New Year.


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 3 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644488


> I can't come Halloween, too short of notice. I won't be able to get down that way until sometime after the New Year.[/B]



Yeah, I was probably a little optimistic with Halloween. I will be going to Miami in February for the Grove Arts Festival and the Book Fair, so lets think about Spring. 

We could do an Easter Bonnet Parade!

May I declare it to occur in Central Florida and try to begin organizing or should we keep the location more open for a while? 

I can scout and share the local parks and accommodations. We located the Yorkie meetup for the convenience of a park for R.V.'s and hotels but I think we can find a better dog park. 

Here is a very helpful site: http://www.floridapets.net/Orlando.html

Please respond with where you would like us to scout. It will be great fun to take Digit around to all the parks and take photos of her and the location anyway!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (chatoyant @ Oct 3 2008, 07:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644519


> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 3 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644488





> I can't come Halloween, too short of notice. I won't be able to get down that way until sometime after the New Year.[/B]



Yeah, I was probably a little optimistic with Halloween. I will be going to Miami in February for the Grove Arts Festival and the Book Fair, so lets think about Spring. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Let me know if you do come down for the Coconut Grove Arts Festival we can meet up at the dog park in the Grove!!


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

QUOTE


> Let me know if you do come down for the Coconut Grove Arts Festival we can meet up at the dog park in the Grove!![/B]



I will certainly do that. 

I wasn't able to get to any of the parks this weekend because i ended up spending so much time between the groomers and the vet Saturday but I have a good friend who has a tiny terrier mix and we plan to go on scouting missions so there will be good info to come. 

I'd like to set the date as April 18, 2009 which is the week after Easter and just before Earth Day. That should avoid family plans conflicts. Please let me know what you think.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Oct 3 2008, 08:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644528


> QUOTE (chatoyant @ Oct 3 2008, 07:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644519





> QUOTE (deblddo @ Oct 3 2008, 01:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=644488





> I can't come Halloween, too short of notice. I won't be able to get down that way until sometime after the New Year.[/B]



Yeah, I was probably a little optimistic with Halloween. I will be going to Miami in February for the Grove Arts Festival and the Book Fair, so lets think about Spring. 

[/B][/QUOTE]


Let me know if you do come down for the Coconut Grove Arts Festival we can meet up at the dog park in the Grove!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

OH I want in on this please... I LOVE Coconut Grove! And the doggies will too.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## absolutmaltese (Oct 18, 2008)

I saw this Florida post. Could you all tell me where you bought your dogs from? I am currently looking. Thank you


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

One from a local BYB, one rehomed from Indiana and one adopted from a rescue in Arkansas. All beautiful and all my babies. :wub:  :wub:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I responded on your post asking about Florida breeders. Coco is from Bonnie Palmer and Angel Maltese. She has gorgeous pups!


----------



## chatoyant (Sep 24, 2008)

My baby is a rescue too, from a puppy mill so she is terribly inbred, but still the light of my life!

And I'm sorry I have neglected my Park Search for the meetup but my Mom went and had a heart attack (October 5th) so things got a little crazy. She is fine now, has a stent, but with family visiting to help out, plus I had Digit's teeth done last Saturday, it has been insane.

But starting this coming Sunday my friend who has a tiny Dachshund-Jack Russell mix is going to go around with me to document the local parks. We have been gathering information, just couldn't leave Mom alone right away. We have a lot of Dog People at work and are always talking about our dogs so we have a lot of good information. 

And Digit's teeth look wonderful! She is so cool with brushing, too. She seems to understand that is benefits her and does her best to cooperate. I have never met such an amenable dog! 

Does anyone know about grass allergy? I think she may have it.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I am an hour north of Orlando and 1.5 north of Tampa and I don't mind driving far at all. I would love to participate with my 2 little girls.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

So did this meet up happen or is it still in the planning?????


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 5 2009, 09:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699616


> So did this meet up happen or is it still in the planning?????[/B]



I think we need your help in planning.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I would love to get together. I'll be away for a week, but I'll check in when I get back. What about the dog show in Brooksville? I'm hoping to be able to go the second week of showing. I know it's short notice, but maybe anyone who is available could meet up there.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

We have family in both Orlando and Jax ... we'd be *very interested* in driving down from Atlanta for a get-together. We would need a bit of a heads up so we could make it down there. That would be a blast!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I just found this thread. I'm in Hobe Sound which is between Jupiter & Stuart. I'd love to be part of this if it's close enough.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I would love a Florida get together, but i'm in the Northwest Panhandle. I'm very interested and would need quite a bit of a heads up so that i can the time off from work.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 5 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699676


> I would love to get together. I'll be away for a week, but I'll check in when I get back. What about the dog show in Brooksville? I'm hoping to be able to go the second week of showing. I know it's short notice, but maybe anyone who is available could meet up there.[/B]


It runs from the 8th to the 18th. You pick the day you will be there and I'll be glad to meet up with you. I live about 40 minutes from where the dog show is being held. In an open field so we had better hope for good weather!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699734


> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 5 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699676





> I would love to get together. I'll be away for a week, but I'll check in when I get back. What about the dog show in Brooksville? I'm hoping to be able to go the second week of showing. I know it's short notice, but maybe anyone who is available could meet up there.[/B]


It runs from the 8th to the 18th. You pick the day you will be there and I'll be glad to meet up with you. I live about 40 minutes from where the dog show is being held. In an open field so we had better hope for good weather!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Open field you say???????????????????
maybe you can bring your lawn mower :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 5 2009, 04:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699760


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699734





> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 5 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699676





> I would love to get together. I'll be away for a week, but I'll check in when I get back. What about the dog show in Brooksville? I'm hoping to be able to go the second week of showing. I know it's short notice, but maybe anyone who is available could meet up there.[/B]


It runs from the 8th to the 18th. You pick the day you will be there and I'll be glad to meet up with you. I live about 40 minutes from where the dog show is being held. In an open field so we had better hope for good weather!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Open field you say???????????????????
maybe you can bring your lawn mower :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
[/B][/QUOTE]


OH GF you are in so much trouble!! :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't get it at all. :blush:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 5 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699682


> I just found this thread. I'm in Hobe Sound which is between Jupiter & Stuart. I'd love to be part of this if it's close enough.[/B]


We are in Palm Beach Gardens, so not very far from you. We should try to get our girls together!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 5 2009, 03:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699760


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 5 2009, 02:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699734





> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Jan 5 2009, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699676





> I would love to get together. I'll be away for a week, but I'll check in when I get back. What about the dog show in Brooksville? I'm hoping to be able to go the second week of showing. I know it's short notice, but maybe anyone who is available could meet up there.[/B]


It runs from the 8th to the 18th. You pick the day you will be there and I'll be glad to meet up with you. I live about 40 minutes from where the dog show is being held. In an open field so we had better hope for good weather!
[/B][/QUOTE]
Open field you say???????????????????
maybe you can bring your lawn mower :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Good thing you live in New York or you would be in "big doo doo".............like up to your neck!!!!!! I love my lawnmower, you are just jealous!!

PS: At least you didn't say anything about my stroller.........see, I'm looking at it from the positive side!! And don't even go there gf!!!!

Hey, you didn't call me!!!!! :shocked: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 5 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699842


> I don't get it at all. :blush:[/B]


Well, let me explain.........I have this super duper lawnmower (commercial) that is like a four-wheeler and is almost as fast to mow my yard. And poor Andrea is just soooooooooo jealous of it, she can hardly stand it. I will try to get a pic of it posted "just for you" so you are in the loop.    

I have a fairly large yard in the back as you can see in the pics and in Florida during the summer, we have to mow at least every four to five days with all the little fluffs otherwise they would get lost in the high grass. (justification for spending $$$ for the lawnmower). Oh and that is me over a year ago. I am now 31 pounds lighter (thank goodness) and my hair is about six inches longer.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 6 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700225


> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 5 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699842





> I don't get it at all. :blush:[/B]


Well, let me explain.........I have this super duper lawnmower (commercial) that is like a four-wheeler and is almost as fast to mow my yard. And poor Andrea is just soooooooooo jealous of it, she can hardly stand it. I will try to get a pic of it posted "just for you" so you are in the loop.    

I have a fairly large yard in the back as you can see in the pics and in Florida during the summer, we have to mow at least every four to five days with all the little fluffs otherwise they would get lost in the high grass. (justification for spending $$$ for the lawnmower). Oh and that is me over a year ago. I am now 31 pounds lighter (thank goodness) and my hair is about six inches longer.


















[/B][/QUOTE]
ROTFL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
NOW, show them the stroller :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Wait till ya see this..........................


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

QUOTE (I Found Nemo @ Jan 6 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700285


> QUOTE (Morkie4 @ Jan 6 2009, 09:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=700225





> QUOTE (gibbert @ Jan 5 2009, 06:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699842





> I don't get it at all. :blush:[/B]


Well, let me explain.........I have this super duper lawnmower (commercial) that is like a four-wheeler and is almost as fast to mow my yard. And poor Andrea is just soooooooooo jealous of it, she can hardly stand it. I will try to get a pic of it posted "just for you" so you are in the loop.    

I have a fairly large yard in the back as you can see in the pics and in Florida during the summer, we have to mow at least every four to five days with all the little fluffs otherwise they would get lost in the high grass. (justification for spending $$$ for the lawnmower). Oh and that is me over a year ago. I am now 31 pounds lighter (thank goodness) and my hair is about six inches longer.


















[/B][/QUOTE]
ROTFL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
NOW, show them the stroller :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: Wait till ya see this..........................
[/B][/QUOTE]

You just keep digging the whole deeper and deeper..............roflol............you are really getting onto a touchy touchy area


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (Missy&Maggie @ Jan 5 2009, 06:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699851


> QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Jan 5 2009, 12:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=699682





> I just found this thread. I'm in Hobe Sound which is between Jupiter & Stuart. I'd love to be part of this if it's close enough.[/B]


We are in Palm Beach Gardens, so not very far from you. We should try to get our girls together!!! :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'd love to :yes: I'll send you a PM.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I would love to meet up with my 2. I am 1 hr north east of Brooksville and 10 miles north of Wildwood. I am right near Lady Lake or The Villages, in Summerfield.I am also 30 minutes south of Ocala. 1 hr north west of Orlando and 1.5 hr northeast of Tampa.

I can take off the day from work if I have some notice.

Would love to meet up with you guys.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm thinking the Orlando area would be a good central spot for everyone. I am not familiar enough with the area to know where would be a suitable place to meet. It would probably be nice to have a meet up before the hot weather sets in. I would be glad to set something up in the Tampa area if any of you folks want to travel here.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 3 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718714


> I'm thinking the Orlando area would be a good central spot for everyone. I am not familiar enough with the area to know where would be a suitable place to meet. It would probably be nice to have a meet up before the hot weather sets in. I would be glad to set something up in the Tampa area if any of you folks want to travel here.[/B]



Reva if you set it up I'll be there!!!!! Do you want me to ask my brother who lives there for dog friendly parks??


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I think I could make that meet up too!!!! I'd bring all my gals!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Yes! We could definitely make it for an Orlando visit - we miss it so! We would just need enough time to prepare ....
Come on! Let's make it happen! B) 

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 3 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718714


> I'm thinking the Orlando area would be a good central spot for everyone. I am not familiar enough with the area to know where would be a suitable place to meet. It would probably be nice to have a meet up before the hot weather sets in. I would be glad to set something up in the Tampa area if any of you folks want to travel here.[/B]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Feb 3 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718846


> Yes! We could definitely make it for an Orlando visit - we miss it so! We would just need enough time to prepare ....
> Come on! Let's make it happen! B)
> 
> QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 3 2009, 05:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=718714





> I'm thinking the Orlando area would be a good central spot for everyone. I am not familiar enough with the area to know where would be a suitable place to meet. It would probably be nice to have a meet up before the hot weather sets in. I would be glad to set something up in the Tampa area if any of you folks want to travel here.[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


OMG Heidi you siggy pic is great! :w00t: :rofl:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Do we have any dates in mind?

I will not be available Feb 26-March 1 and again March 6 & 7, But anytime after that would be great.

Orlando sounds fine if we can find a place. There is a Dog Park close to me, perhaps they would be interested ( I think they will charge us)

Also I could host it at my home ..... we have a large property and its all securely fenced... Hmmm. 

Maybe we could do pizza or a covered dish or a boxed lunch......or a boxed lunch swap might be fun. The dogs could all run free, we have no carpets and a very pet friendly home.

What do you all think of it being here ?

I am in Summerfield FL zip code 34491........ near Rt 42 and Rt 475 junction out in the country but only 6-10 miles from Interstate 75 I am 1 hr north of Orlando, 1.5 north of Tampa, 20 min south of Ocala, 2.5 hr from Jacksonville . Right in the middle of the state.


----------

